# Flowmaster II Cat Back



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Didn't know if anyone has seen this...

Flowmaster Force II Cat-back For Chevy Cruze | GM Authority


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It just hurts my feelings that it's so expensive.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> It just hurts my feelings that it's so expensive.


Seems to be the case with most brand name exhausts these days. 

For my Camaro, the Pypes system I got was half the price of the other stainless systems.


----------

